# SWP Ths Afternoon



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

From noon to 4:00, slow bites but managed 2 keepers just under 17 inches on my only two hits. Salt n Pepper Chickenboy Psycho on top, Salt n Pepper Bubba Clucker on the bottom. One fish on each.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, we took our two young nephew to there and got a bit better luck. It has been a long while since the last time we took young kids to fish so I was **very** busy helping and did not even have time to fish.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Flounder Face said:


> From noon to 4:00, slow bites but managed 2 keepers just under 17 inches on my only two hits. Salt n Pepper Chickenboy Psycho on top, Salt n Pepper Bubba Clucker on the bottom. One fish on each.


fishing1.png


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

TranTheMan said:


> Well, we took our two young nephew to there and got a bit better luck. It has been a long while since the last time we took young kids to fish so I was **very** busy helping and did not even have time to fish.


Sorry, I hit the enter key too soon. Anyhow, we got there at 2pm and the young boy got a bit wet and was cold so we had to leave also at 4pm. Here is the close up shot of the bigger ones on the stringer ... the newspaper is 22 inch long.

Screenshot.png


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Outstanding catch!


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Great job Dennis, hard to believe that I did not see you there amongst the 2 or 3 other people that were fishing that day. Ha. And it is good to know that there is a whole new generation of Tran's that are also better at flounder fishing than I am.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Flounder Face said:


> Great job Dennis, hard to believe that I did not see you there amongst the 2 or 3 other people that were fishing that day. Ha. And it is good to know that there is a whole new generation of Tran's that are also better at flounder fishing than I am.


We made such a ruckus each time the boys pullled up a fish so you shoulda seen us!


----------



## TXCoastFisher (Nov 22, 2016)

Great catch, I bet that was a lot of fun.


----------

